# Google- Enzymes Try to Grab the Spotlight - New York Times



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt2.ggpht.com/news/tbn/CkOMdQ3JZlLtLM/6.jpgNew York Times<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Enzymes Try to Grab the Spotlight**New York Times*MATTHEW COOPER was living on Tums, Pepto-Bismol and Zantac and experiencing such a bad case of *irritable bowel syndrome*, he'd frequently have to abandon his wife and friends at restaurants midmeal. He had leg cramps, insomnia and chronic cases of *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

